# 9" backgear shaft set screw, pin, spring, locknut specs



## martik777 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone have a photo or dimensions of these? I have the locknut and setscrew on the left and a bolt only on the right but I understand there should be a spring and brass pin also. I'm referring to the spring/pin in the back of the headstock not the eccentric shaft


----------



## martik777 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks,  Is the spring on the right side (chuck side)?


----------



## pjf134 (Jul 5, 2011)

The spring is on the chuck side. You might want to check real good to see if the spring is in the hole, it's hard to see it as I made that mistake with mine when I added a second spring. Any spring close should work, just remember to put the 1/4" brass piece in first, then the spring then the bolt. Tighten by hand then back off a little, that should do it.
 Paul


----------

